# Öffenlicher Bereich > Hobby, Freizeit, Sonstiges >  Unser kleines Fitnessstudio

## Siamfan

Im Laufe der Zeit hatte ich schon einige Geräte,  Hanteln(Bank) in Thailand. 
Das ist zur Zeit das "Zentrum".


Als Erstes das neue Trimm-(sitz-) Rad meiner Frau. 



Dann das Lieblingsgerät meiner Frau,  das Laufband:



Dann mein erstes Trimmrad:


Ich weiß ernsthaft nicht mehr,  wo ich das angeschafft habe. Das war wohl vor ~14 Jahren. 
Ich habe zur Zeit vor,  das untere Kernstück (ohne Sattelstange und Lenker),  unter meinen PC-Schreibtisch zu stellen.  Dann könnte ich beim Lesen langer Beiträge immer in die Pedale treten. 
So zu sagen "two in one"!
5555

----------


## Siamfan

Das kleine Hantel-Set für die Frauen



Ein sit-up-Bauchtrainer





Wind ist immer gut





Gewichtskontrolle





Hand-/ Unterarmtrainer

Das lange Springseil kommt bei Kinderpartys auf dem Flachdach zum Einsatz, aber auch bei Ausflügen ans Meer.

----------


## Siamfan

Das ist mein Hauptgerät! 
Deswegen liegt sie auch unterm Schreibtisch.
Immer,  wenn ich viel zu lesen habe,  mache ich meine Übungen (15 mal,  5Sätze).
Ideal für Trizeps,  Unterme,  ...
Die Stange habe ich irgendwann mal in D als Ladenhüter gekauft,  heute wollte ich sie nicht mehr missen. 
Sie ist selbst nicht schwer, das ganze Teil hat etwa 14 kg. 
Die Scheiben habe ich mir drauf schweißen lassen. 
Hätte ich das Teil nicht und wüßte,  was das für eine "Wunderwaffe", würde ich mir das komplett hier machen lassen. 
Ich halte die zB mit beiden Händen an den rot abgeklebten Griffen,  hebe es (auch sitzend) über den Kopf und lasse rs dann langsam runter bis auf den Rücken und dann wieder hoch. 
Grundsätzlich kann man diese Übung auch mit einer Kurzhandel machen,  nur auf einer Seite,  brauchtvaber dann die doppelte Zeit.  ::

----------

